# Oh that is just cool!



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.exoticsbynature.com/tinley07/ballroom5.jpg
That is so cool huh?

Its a Woma x Ball Python, and its awesome!


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 28, 2008)

it is a nice snake!!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow! I have never seen anything like that before!


----------



## licky (Oct 28, 2008)

sheesh is there anythin u cant breed a ball pythons with?
i dont see why people cross breed its just unatural.
i dont like it sorry


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 28, 2008)

nuh sorry.I agree wiht licky...................it's just unatural.Very very very not cool...........


----------



## aoife (Oct 28, 2008)

so what if its unatural, it looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh wow thats a cool hybrid ????
NOT 
Nothing cool or legal about hybrids ,


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 28, 2008)

So everyone here is for crossbreeding?:|:|:|:?:?:?:?




aoife said:


> so what if its unatural, it looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Wench (Oct 28, 2008)

meh i like it  i like the pattern.. reminds me of the same swirl my rainbow icecream has...


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 28, 2008)

i think it looks good...and bad! the colours are awsome, but ive never been a fan of cross breeding....so yes i like the colours, but not the snake!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 28, 2008)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Nothing cool or legal about hybrids ,



In America, it' plenty cool and legal.


----------



## Australis (Oct 28, 2008)

Not even all yanks think its "cool"

Seriously, ive had bowel movements create 
things far more attractive.


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 28, 2008)

ball pythons..... the *****s of the herp world.

they will sleep with anything.


----------



## sigridshurte (Oct 28, 2008)

wow i love it, what a nice looking snake !


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 28, 2008)

Australis said:


> Not even all yanks think its "cool"
> 
> Seriously, ive had bowel movements create
> things far more attractive.


 
Are you serious? you must have talented bowels...

Forget where it came from and your opinion on crossbreeding and just look at the snake, quite an amazing creature i reckon


----------



## Emzie (Oct 28, 2008)

I think woma’s are gorgeous and they have ruined its beauty 

Probably made the ball python look better though


----------



## Retic (Oct 28, 2008)

As a snake in it's own right it is very pretty.


----------



## Australis (Oct 28, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> Are you serious?



yes


----------



## scorps (Oct 28, 2008)

RedEyeGirl said:


> So everyone here is for crossbreeding?:|:|:|:?:?:?:?


 

No one is for cross breeding (except a few naughty people) they are only stating that the python looks 'cool' they never said lets go buy a ball python and cross it with my woma lol.


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 28, 2008)

Australis said:


> yes


 
Pics? This i gotta see...


----------



## zard (Oct 28, 2008)

those of you that are for cross breeding and think they look nice does it enter your mind that people that like pure lines wont buy from you in future for fear of not getting a pure animal??

just a thought because i know i would be concerned purchasing from anyone that thought it was ok.. im not questioning your honesty just calling it as i see it


----------



## pete12 (Oct 28, 2008)

i tink it looks alright but still


----------



## Retic (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you would have to be pretty narrow minded to not buy from someone because they think a snake looks nice.


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 28, 2008)

zard said:


> those of you that are for cross breeding and think they look nice does it enter your mind that people that like pure lines wont buy from you in future for fear of not getting a pure animal??
> 
> just a thought because i know i would be concerned purchasing from anyone that thought it was ok.. im not questioning your honesty just calling it as i see it


 
i never said i was for cross breeding, nor do want to cross breed, just sayin the snake in the pic that this thread is about is a good looking snake IMO 
thats all


----------



## zard (Oct 28, 2008)

boa said:


> I think you would have to be pretty narrow minded to not buy from someone because they think a snake looks nice.



there have been loads of threads concerning cross breeding, and many people here see no wrong with it, it is those i would be unsure of purchasing from.. call me narrow minded but i think the niceset snakes are the pure ones (not a coastal crossed diamond etc.. so as not to get into the 'What is a cross bred' debate)


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone should do a poll, i seriously doubt that more ppl will be for cross breeding. Least not on this site. And for good reason


----------



## tomcat88 (Oct 28, 2008)

ball pythons have the ugliest shape IMO, they look like short fat slugs, at least with some woma in it it doesnt look obese i spose. nice pattern, not nice snake
those 75% jungle x diamonds i quite enjoyed looking at - but a woma x ball theyre not even from the same country lol


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 28, 2008)

zard said:


> t\i think the niceset snakes are the pure ones



I totally agree Zard


----------



## melgalea (Oct 28, 2008)

hmmm... i dont like it.


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 28, 2008)

I see they are calling it a "Wall" python.

Its got pretty neat colours, but the more I look at it the less appealing I find it.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 28, 2008)

ummm.....



no


Nat


----------



## andyscott (Oct 28, 2008)

With the lack of laws and morals in the States,
they tend to create morphs that have no right to exist.

It may be an attractive python in its own right,
but the people that bred it are moraly wrong and shouldnt have the right to keep and breed Pythons.

Its a disgrace IMO.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 28, 2008)

I will say it looks good, but they need to stop crossing everything with everything else.

I'll have to agree with Andyscott with this statement,


> but the people that bred it are moraly wrong and shouldnt have the right to keep and breed Pythons
> 
> 
> > Theres nothing that we can do about it.


----------



## mckellar007 (Oct 28, 2008)

its amazing how they get two snakes, that look nothing alike, dont even come from the same continent, yet they can get them to breed, looks like those venomous pythons wont be too far off. i mean, if you can get a woma to want to mate with a ball python, why wouldnt it want to mate with one of aussies beautiful elapids?


----------



## itbites (Oct 28, 2008)

vomits a little....

it sux, I HATE it
So glad I don't live over there


----------



## jessb (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the fact that the website is called "exotics by nature" when they are creating something that Nature would NEVER create They should rename it "exotics by weird experimental hybridisation"


----------



## Lewy (Oct 28, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> its amazing how they get two snakes, that look nothing alike, dont even come from the same continent, yet they can get them to breed, looks like those venomous pythons wont be too far off. i mean, if you can get a woma to want to mate with a ball python, why wouldnt it want to mate with one of aussies beautiful elapids?


 
Because it not possible a python can not be crossed with an elapid

I'm not good with all the reasons y so any one like to elaborate on this pleas do 

Lewy


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 28, 2008)

...


----------



## TCxxx (Oct 28, 2008)

I think its beautiful !!!
I wouldn't attempt it  but I love the colors.
Pretty face too!!


----------



## Kyro (Oct 28, 2008)

That is one ugly snake


----------



## SCam (Oct 28, 2008)

looks nice but dont agree with hybrids, and ball pythons i reckon are ugly so why wud u breed a woma with it?


----------



## Renagade (Oct 28, 2008)

zard said:


> those of you that are for cross breeding and think they look nice does it enter your mind that people that like pure lines wont buy from you in future for fear of not getting a pure animal??
> 
> just a thought because i know i would be concerned purchasing from anyone that thought it was ok.. im not questioning your honesty just calling it as i see it


 
there is a whole world outside APS


----------



## mckellar007 (Oct 28, 2008)

Lewy said:


> Because it not possible a python can not be crossed with an elapid
> 
> I'm not good with all the reasons y so any one like to elaborate on this pleas do
> 
> Lewy


 
i was being sarcastic....


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 28, 2008)

Not my sort of thing.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW, that looks AWESOME.


----------



## method (Oct 28, 2008)

Yawn, another disgrace.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 28, 2008)

Everyone that hates hybribs (including me) is full of it, they say its ugly because its a hybrid, but secretly think the pattern/colour is awesome. that is 1 stunning animal, dont like the head though, too much like a ball. But yes I disagree with hybridisation in Australia, and to a point, over sea's (mostly with australian snakes lol)


----------



## hallie (Oct 28, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> ball pythons..... the *****s of the herp world.
> 
> they will sleep with anything.


 

Ha,ha,ha. They do get around...

Don`t care how it was made, i think it looks awsome...!

Looks pretty healthy too..


----------



## Snake_Gal (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the idea of hydbridisation is disgusting,
but at the same time it would have been great if that snake was a purebreed.
I think it has a great unique look about it


----------



## aussie.snakes (Oct 28, 2008)

All arguements aside it is a very, very attractive snake. Looks many times nicer than most natural morphs such as the albinos, hypos etc.
If it wasn't a hybrid I would so want one.


----------



## cris (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the end of Australian herpetology, these mosters will soon take over the world. Kill them before they kill you.


----------



## weet-bix (Oct 28, 2008)

Its ugly imo....ugly ugly ugly ugly ugly ugly ugly


----------



## aussie.snakes (Oct 28, 2008)

cris said:


> This is the end of Australian herpetology, these mosters will soon take over the world. Kill them before they kill you.


 
I really don't know how people can have this view. If the woma and ball python are truely seperate species, by definition their offspring are unable to reproduce. Therefore for these hybrids to circulate there still needs to be the originals.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 28, 2008)

I dont support the unnatural cross breeding or anything, i dont know much about that, but im just saying that it looks amazing.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 28, 2008)

wow, looks like a crappy looking snake, I am jumping a board, YUK HYBRID EVIL BAD!


----------



## gregsydney (Oct 28, 2008)

wow another thread down the drain because everyone wants to express their opinions on crossbreeding, most people dont like them because other people dont like them and its pretty obvious when people use the exact same words to describe crossbreeds. we should just create a thread for people who want to ruin everything to spray their useless words


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 28, 2008)

gregsydney said:


> wow another thread down the drain because everyone wants to express their opinions on crossbreeding, most people dont like them because other people dont like them and its pretty obvious when people use the exact same words to describe crossbreeds. we should just create a thread for people who want to ruin everything to spray their useless words


 
it is called jumping on the bandwagon, probably more then 1/2 aps members do it:lol:


----------



## cooper123 (Oct 28, 2008)

he sayed look how good this snake looks not its a cross breed everyone have a cry. if you opened the news paper and it had a pic of that snake saying new snake discovered what would u think of it than. so over a perfectly fine thread being ruined buy the "he sayed/posted pic of a cross breed everyone attack.


----------



## Lewy (Oct 28, 2008)

cooper123 said:


> he sayed look how good this snake looks not its a cross breed everyone have a cry. if you opened the news paper and it had a pic of that snake saying new snake discovered what would u think of it than. so over a perfectly fine thread being ruined buy the "he sayed/posted pic of a cross breed everyone attack.


 

exactly well put


----------



## krusty (Oct 28, 2008)

very very nice.


----------



## ogg666 (Oct 28, 2008)

good looking snake (although I do not support Hybrids:evil for what it is..........the reality is hybridisation will always haunt us while the want is there.....


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 28, 2008)

Australis said:


> Not even all yanks think its "cool"
> 
> Seriously, ive had bowel movements create
> things far more attractive.


 
Still waitin for pic's...


----------



## natrix (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it looks great.


----------



## mattyandnat (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome colors. If Ball pythons are such prolific breeders do they breed with other snakes in the wild? Not agreeing with cross breeding just interested


----------



## Lewy (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if dog breeders thousands of years ago had the same arguments when they first started crossing dogs to make new ones. Look at some of the disgraces we have created in the dog world since we first started playing with the 'dogs' nature provided us with - pugs and bulldogs that can hardly breath and all sorts of other breeds with issues. Half our dogs today can't even communicate with each other properly anymore because of the stances and characteristics we have bred into them - bulldogs again with their permanent fight stance and dogs with no tails find it hard to meet other dogs on even terms.

Sue


----------



## Lewy (Oct 28, 2008)

Naughty me for going off topic :lol:


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 28, 2008)

Lewy said:


> Half our dogs today can't even communicate with each other properly anymore because of the stances and characteristics we have bred into them - bulldogs again with their permanent fight stance and dogs with no tails find it hard to meet other dogs on even terms.Sue


 
Not true, any dog no matter what the breed can be taught to be gentle and loving. You get back what you put in. If a dog is around other dogs from a young age and has good experiances it will never have a reason to be aggressive toward other dogs. Regardless of the breed.


----------



## Lewy (Oct 28, 2008)

_


mebebrian said:



Not true, any dog no matter what the breed can be taught to be gentle and loving. You get back what you put in. If a dog is around other dogs from a young age and has good experiances it will never have a reason to be aggressive toward other dogs. Regardless of the breed.

Click to expand...

_ 
When dogs greet each other and both wish to do so on neutral terms they dont do so with the chests bulging, ears pricked and tails curled over their backs or missing - traits so many of our created dog breeds can't avoid displaying. I'm not saying these breeds can't communicate with other dogs. I am saying we have made it very hard for them to give off a neutral impression at initial greetings with other dogs. As for gentle and loving - I made no comment at all against how gentle and loving they can be and I agree 100% that you only get out what you put in.

Sue


----------



## J-L-L (Oct 28, 2008)

Take this into consideration.

If it wasn't a hybrid, 
Would you say it looked good?


I think people's judgments are being clouded over what they think is right.
Admit it, it's a good looking snake. Might not be morally right, but it looks good.



Joe.


----------



## indicus (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice looking animal; granted
however irresponsible fools IMO;
that have little or no respect for animals within their care.
Woopie; they created a freak; that was easy


----------



## alex_c (Oct 28, 2008)

Sure its a nice looking snake. but do the people who breed these types of crosses think of the anatomical differences between aspidites and conventional python's? and the possible problem's?


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 29, 2008)

i want one i want one i want one i love it i love it i love it!


----------



## mebebrian (Oct 29, 2008)

Check Petlink, ya neva know...


----------



## coz666 (Nov 1, 2008)

it was inevitable, 
i think we are lucky to be able to witness the unfolding of what i call" forced evolution "
and be proud of conserving natives for the bennefit of the animals and our children, instead of playing god.
i love the pic but hate the thought of what is next....................croc over kimodo?


----------



## snakecharma (Nov 1, 2008)

Wench said:


> meh i like it  i like the pattern.. reminds me of the same swirl my rainbow icecream has...



mmmmmmm icecream woma lol 

i think its bloody cool me likey


----------

